# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Pintos reef

## Paulo R Pinto

Bem vou começar um novo projecto apesar que o meu redsea gostei bastante dele e ainda gosto pois até o meu novo projecto estar ok este vai estar a trabalhar normalmente :Pracima:  ao qual tentarei actualizar de vez enquando. Entretanto já comecei a tratar do lugar para onde este novo vai. Tentarei actualizar o projecto assim que haja novidades. deixo umas fotos para adoçar a boca :yb624: 









Feito está a extracção de calor e alguma humidade, falta ainda tirar aquele interruptor que esta na foto para caber o aquario :SbSourire: , segunda feira é o grande dia, pois chega o novo charco  :yb677: . A minha ideia inicial será o aquario ser quase auto-sustentavel.......


e claro quero/gostava que deem a vossa opinião e suguestoes

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

BOas

BOa Sorte para o teu novo projecto! :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ja sabes, depois tens de aparecer

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Ok depois quando o tiveres montado manda-me uma mp pa cobinarmos!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

O meu menino já está em casa, ja fixe a calha ao tecto e tratei da instalação electrica da iluminação(pensei que fosse mais facil )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
com a ajudante a atrapalhar  :yb665: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

em breve irei começar o mevel que espero poder reportar no forum

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Uma duvida se me poderes ajudar...........eu tenho um sensor de alagamento, eu estava a pensar em fazer um genero de tabuleiro em acrilico(o fundo da estrutura) acham que é boa ideia, necessario ou facilmente dispensavel????????????????? 

agradeço algumas ideias opçoes

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

?????????????alguem me pode esclarecer????????????????? :SbOk:

----------


## João Seguro

Ora boas, em primeiro lugar espero que o frag tenha chegado bem à sua nova casa. Tal como te tinha explicado na minha opinião não devia usar isso mas sim um tubo ladrão na coluna seca e na sump.

Na coluna seca seria um tubo que estaria mais alto que o de retorno para a sump para o caso de esse entupir por algum motivo teres sempre o outro para escoar.
Na sump seria um furo perto do topo para o caso de haver algum problema e se encher demasiado a sump esse manda a água para o esgoto.

O da sump será muito útil como te falei para fazeres as TPA's pois é só ligares ali uma bomba mandares um parte da água da sump fora aproveitando para a limpar e água limpa para dentro  :Wink: 

Actualiza ai o tópico com o setup do teu projecto que assim as pessoas conseguem opinar e dar mais sugestões sobre o equipamento.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Obrigado pelo comentario, sim o coral chegou bem e rápido a casa :yb665:  cores muito bonitas,amanha vou tentar fotografar tudo e mostrar para que me possam ajuda, a coluna seca tem ladrão só a sump é que não por enquanto  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

O meu setup é:
aquario:
200*80*60(C*L*A) 
vidro de 15mm
moldura em aluminium maritino em cima e em baixo
coluna seca de 3furos (entrada e saida de agua+ladrão)

Sump:
155*55*38(C*L*A)
dividida em duas partes mas irei fazer mais uma divisoria 
vidro julgo eu de 10mm ou um pouco mais

iluminação:
2lumenarc de 250wcada
2 t5 agora não sei a potencia mas quando reparar actualizarei aqui
futuramente irei reforçar com com leds mas como não tenho jeito para eletronica irei opta (em principio por isto) os leds da aquamedic o que acham????aberto a suguestoes, uma ideia era tambem fazer uma calha de t8 ou t5 á medida para lá(o que ainda não esta fora de questão devido á variedades de cores)
aquasunspot-par30-led.jpg

A calha está fixa a um elevador que sobe e desce a calha com a ajuda de um motor de estores(para a manutenção)

Bomba de retormo, é uma aquamedic3500 João afinal tinha-me enganado :yb665: 

Escumador custom reef com a bomba aquabee de 2000L
Vinha com o aquario tambem um ozonizador sander 300
resistencia so tenho uma de 250 mas irei comprar outra
computador aquatronica. 


agora algumas duvidas
reactores ou balling???????
leds ou calha de t5/t8
quantidade de rocha????????????estava a pensar entre 80 a 100kg
areia vai ser só para tapar o fundo

espero ter algumas resposta para conseguir fazer um belo aquario como há muitos no forum


obrigado
Paulo Pinto

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Boas

Agora é que reparei nas medidas!

Isso é que é mudar!
De um aquario de 130 litros passa para um aquario gigante!

As medidas parecem-me ser optimas :yb677: 

Boa sorte com isso

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas
> 
> Agora é que reparei nas medidas!
> 
> Isso é que é mudar!
> De um aquario de 130 litros passa para um aquario gigante!
> 
> As medidas parecem-me ser optimas
> 
> Boa sorte com isso


Este aquario é para não sair dali durante uns anitos  :yb665:  ou seja quero fazer pouco a pouco mas bem feito. As bombas de circulação agora durante uns 6meses vão ser dos chinas pois vou "tentar" fazer 6meses só com areia e rochas, (pode ser que calhe uma frag do redsea) mas mais nada

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Hoje começei a tratar do movel do aquario deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas á pouco.

23012012_001.jpg23012012.jpg


espero criticas, ainda falta acabar depois coloco fotos quando termininado, a parte eletrica está praticamente pronta.......................e depois AGUA+ROCHA+AREAO=CICLO=PINTO REEF FELIZ  :yb663:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, não feches isso em cima, senão não oxigena bem a água, aquece e condensa a água evaporada toda ai, de resto está a ficar bonito  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu tenho ventilação forçada , será que não dá??!??!?!

----------


## João Seguro

Acho preferivel deixares isso aberto do que teres aí mais coisas a gastar electricidade e a fazer barulho e não é a mesma coisa.... mas é experimentares

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

elas tambem vão ser fixas ou com iman como embaixo ou com du«obradiças e extensores para poder ficar tudo aberto

----------


## sergiorslopes

Bom dia Paulo,

Tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Bom dia Paulo,
> 
> Tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.
> 
> Abraço


pois tinha  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Deixo aqui uma foto do movel do aquario quase finalizado



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

em breve será cheio de agua(ainda não sei quando)

----------


## João Seguro

eheheheeheh isso é que foi trabalhar  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  está muito giro

Agora é encheres isso. Aconselho-te a arranjares uma bomba porque eu fiz isso à mão e no meu foram 20 bidons de 30lts e foi uma mer*** para encher e meter no carro, a não ser que faças com água de osmose mas aí gastas água e sal com fartura :S

O teu é bem maior por isso pondera o que te digo  :Wink: 

Se precisares de alguma coisa apita

Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ja tenho bomba e mangueira amanha vou comprar um converser de corrente e mais uns potes maiores pois o que eu tenho são só de 20l cada

----------


## João Seguro

Onde é que compras os bidons? a que preço?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Paulo,

Parabéns pelo teu projecto  :Smile: 

As dimensões são excelentes, ser mais largo do que alto facilita bastante as trocas gasosas, boa escolha!

Esteticamente o móvel que veste o aquário enquadra-se muito bem na sala. O extractor de ar vai fazer algum ruído de fundo mas como a parte superior do armário é completamente fechada o som vai ser abafado. Seria bom se esta parte superior do móvel junto ao tecto tivesse umas aberturas para facilitar a circulação do ar quente, uns rasgos horizontais por exemplo. Como é a temperatura ambiente na tua sala nos dias quentes de verão? Estes cuidados na fase de concepção permitem-te mais tarde poupares por exemplo na necessidade de um refrigerador ou ventoinhas para baixar a temperatura.

O sensor de alagamento deve ficar no chão da sala num local adjacente ao aquário, atrás do móvel por exemplo.

O Balling é método mais popular no momento, mas tal como a utilização do Reactor de Cálcio tens de ver para o tipo de aquário que pretendes e em função do tempo que dispões para dedicar ao aquário o que se adequa melhor às tuas necessidades.

Essas duas lâmpadas T5 devem chegar para te suplementar as HQI em termos de luz mais azulada, presumo que sejam para luz azul ou actínica. Que lâmpadas vais usar nas HQI? Eu colocaria as T5 à face dos Lumenarc e não abaixo, parece que como estão vão obstruir a distribuição de luz pelos reflectores.

Eu não faria mais divisórias na sump, na primeira colocaria o escumador e na segunda a bomba de retorno. Os termostatos podem ficar numa ou noutra ou em ambas.

Vais usar água natural ou artificial?

abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Onde é que compras os bidons? a que preço?


vou ver hoje e depois digo.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Parabéns pelo teu projecto 
> 
> As dimensões são excelentes, ser mais largo do que alto facilita bastante as trocas gasosas, boa escolha!
> 
> Esteticamente o móvel que veste o aquário enquadra-se muito bem na sala. O extractor de ar vai fazer algum ruído de fundo mas como a parte superior do armário é completamente fechada o som vai ser abafado. Seria bom se esta parte superior do móvel junto ao tecto tivesse umas aberturas para facilitar a circulação do ar quente, uns rasgos horizontais por exemplo. Como é a temperatura ambiente na tua sala nos dias quentes de verão? Estes cuidados na fase de concepção permitem-te mais tarde poupares por exemplo na necessidade de um refrigerador ou ventoinhas para baixar a temperatura.
> 
> O sensor de alagamento deve ficar no chão da sala num local adjacente ao aquário, atrás do móvel por exemplo.
> ...


Obrigado, vou tentar responder a todas as questões pois assim também me poderá ajudar em alguma coisa.  O extractor de ar está quase no topo do armário e faz pouco ou nenhum barulho pois a parte do motor esta dentro da parede.  o rasgo que se vê no aquário ainda estou a ponderar tapar com uma rede "bonita" preta e depois dá para colocar umas ventoinhas de pc a forçar ar fresco para dentro do aquário. A sala no verão é 6 estrela fresquinha e boa para bater umas sestas  :Smile:  no fundo do aquário(por baixo da sump) tenho um tabuleiro feito á medida em acrílico e é onde tenho o dito sensor de alagamento. eu gosto mais do ballin por ser mais facil de controlar mas este é mais dispendioso, poderei usar balling com auxilio de um reactor mais pequeno. em relação as lâmpadas são 2 de 250w mais as t8 actinicas de 80w, em relação ao obstruir a iluminação das hqi passam a razar. as divisão que queria fazer era para colocar só as mangues, resinas, carvão etc as coisas(sujas) a agua vai ser natural, poderei de vez enquanto fazer com agua artificial mas a maioria será natural. 

Obrigado e se um dia quiser vir ver esteja á vontade

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olá  :Olá: Paulo, sensor dentro do tabuleiro por baixo da sump, há assim está bem, é como antigamente nos castelos havia aquelas fossas em volta cheias de crocodilos para não entrar os bandidos, neste caso é para não sair. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

vou tentar tirar hoje umas fotos de tudo

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Mais algumas fotos



By psrpinto at 2012-02-06



By psrpinto at 2012-02-06


By psrpinto at 2012-02-06

By psrpinto at 2012-02-06

By psrpinto at 2012-02-06

By psrpinto at 2012-02-06

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá de novo Paulo,

Se a sala é fresca então deixa a coisa como está. Em relação ao Balling vs. Reactor Ca eu escolhia ou um ou outro, quanto a custos de aquisição vs. custo de funcionamento não sei qual será mais dispendioso, também de início não vais precisar, umas trocas de água regulares e a utilização de kalkwasser ajudam-te a subir e manter a concentração de Ca e KH da água natural.

Obrigado pelo convite, certamente um dia que vá para esses lados terei todo o gosto em ver esse aquário ao vivo.

Trata-me por tu.

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Tá com ótimo aspecto  :Wink:  porque não o metes já a ciclar? Falta-te alguma coisa?

Essas tubagens não serão muito longas para estarem suspensas sem apoios? Parece-me pelas fotos que isso com o peso da água é capaz de tombar :/

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Tá com ótimo aspecto  porque não o metes já a ciclar? Falta-te alguma coisa?
> 
> Essas tubagens não serão muito longas para estarem suspensas sem apoios? Parece-me pelas fotos que isso com o peso da água é capaz de tombar :/


Obrigado João em relação aos tubos vão ser apoiaados com umas abraçadeiras plasticas, e o ciclar, estou a ver ser arranjo um dia para tratar da agua e depois combinar com a chegada da rocha  :yb663:

----------


## João Seguro

como é para ciclar mesmo que não metas tudo antes da água não há problema. Foi o que eu fiz... Era para meter só a ciclar antes de passar tudo e mete a água lá para dentro. Depois como não estive para esperar tanto meti a água toda do aquário anterior à mistura, rocha lá para dentro e a areia lavei-a toda com água da torneira(sei que matei tudo mas estava mesmo cheia de mer**) e bora tudo lá para dentro. Dei uns dias para aquilo acalmar e estabilizar e depois foram os peixes e corais. Posso dizer que nisto foram uns 3-4dias penso eu por isso podes meter já o escumador e o resto a bombar com a água que não perdes nada e vais ver que para aquecer esses litros todos ainda demora um pouco o.O

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ainda tenho de compra mais um ou dois aquecedores, ou entao um destes http://www.mjglda.com/up_fotos/1271431889-f.jpg :yb624: 



E umas bombas de circulação da sunsun por agora

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Paulo, se for para fazer uma feijoada podes contar comigo. :yb624: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## João Seguro

Épa e eu que gosto mesmo de feijoada  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Bem!!!!como é que sabem que sou chef de cozinha????  :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

hehehehehehe Eu fui atrás do José mas pelos vistos ele tem olhinho para a coisa :P

----------


## Jorge Neves

> hehehehehehe Eu fui atrás do José mas pelos vistos ele tem olhinho para a coisa :P



 :Olá:  João

È só cuscares os perfis  :yb665: .
Fica bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> João
> 
> È só cuscares os perfis .
> Fica bem.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Nem sabia que tinha isso no meu perfil  :yb665:  ando mesmo a ficar velho os neuronios andam a ficar com ferrugem por causa da agua salgada  :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

Nem eu lol não costumo ver o perfil de ninguém  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Nem sabia que tinha isso no meu perfil  ando mesmo a ficar velho os neuronios andam a ficar com ferrugem por causa da agua salgada


 :Olá:  Paulo

No teu perfil está!! actividade - hotelaria.
Sei que è um ramo mais vasto...mas fui por ai  :yb665: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Deixo aqui uma foto do movel do aquario quase finalizado
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> em breve será cheio de agua(ainda não sei quando)



Boas Paulo,

Optimo aspecto... muito porreiro mesmo.

Qualquer coisa já sabes.

abraço

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Obrigado aos vossos comentários. Em principio segunda vai ser cheio e depois mais uma semana e rocha. Vamos ver como vai correr.......que quiser dar palpites estejam a vontade, quando tiver todo pronto e se quiserem ver façam-se convidados  :Smile:  assim que for tendo duvidas vou colocando neste ou num tópico ja do tema as questões que forem surgido

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Paulo
> 
> No teu perfil está!! actividade - hotelaria.
> Sei que è um ramo mais vasto...mas fui por ai .
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves



Voce é tramado, já sabe se tiver ai um peixinho a mais nós fazemos peixinho ou sal  :yb624:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Voce é tramado, já sabe se tiver ai um peixinho a mais nós fazemos peixinho ou sal


 :Olá:  Paulo

Malícias à parte...estou na espectativa de ver esse progecto mais adiantado.
Até agora  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Espero que não o desiluda.............. :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

News News.................o aquario já está cheio de agua :Pracima:   agora a rocha que já tinha pedida á uns meses vai chegar 6ª(ou seja este fim de semana vai haver muita agua espalhada no chão da sala :yb624: )  já agora qual a maneira mais pratica de prender as rochas umas ás outras???????cola quente,espuma espansivel(espuma de poliuretano), massa de epoxi etc???????????

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boa sorte Paulo :Admirado: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boa sorte Paulo
> Um abraço
> José Santos


ainda não me esqueci de si

----------


## João Seguro

Nunca colei mas tenho visto gente colar com epoxi...

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Só estou a desejar boa sorte por causa das inundações  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Só estou a desejar boa sorte por causa das inundações


tenho uma mulher que é uma santa  :yb677:  senão já devia estar a viver debaixo da ponte  :yb624:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Já somos dois :yb663:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ela é que nem pode saber que digo isto  :yb624:  hoje até quis vir comigo á agua e ainda foram 2 viagens

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Quem corre por gosto não cansa

----------


## João Seguro

Porque terás inundações? desde que faças bem os cálculos para o caso de que falte a luz ou que haja algum problema com a maquinaria não deves ter problema. Isto sempre a considerar que o vidro não parta... mas isso é um risco que só se corre se o aquário não estiver bem feito(com a espessura correcta)...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Acho que o sr José estava a referir-se a eu espanhar agua, com a rocha viva(pois eu sou meu pato :yb624: )

----------


## João Seguro

Ah isso é normal :P

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Por favor cortem essa do Sr. que eu agradeço :yb620:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola,

Este projecto promete.

Estou ansioso por ver isso a bombar!

Estas na fase mais gira de todo o hobby! Aproveita bem  :Olá: 

Boa sorte

Saudações

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Jose vou tentar esquecer esse apendice, sim Sr. Sergio é uma parte engraçada mas tambem muito despendiosa........mas estou a gostar, obrigado pela força

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boas noticias já tenho alguma rocha no meu charco  :yb677:  já só falta mais uns quilos que não chegou na data prevista (branch coral) que deve chegar durante a proxima semana. acho que o meu layout está porreiro mas assim que poder coloco aqui uma foto para comentarem

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

deixo aqui umas fotos apesar de ainda não estar como quero mas esta parte parece não ter ficado muito má, digam vossa justiça


By psrpinto at 2012-02-20


By psrpinto at 2012-02-20
Onde está a plate é onde quero fazer uma coisa engraçada (pelo memos tentar)

By psrpinto at 2012-02-20


By psrpinto at 2012-02-20

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, o layout é ao gosto de cada um, apenas deves ter em atenção que a rocha deve ser assente no vidro e não na areia. Ela apodrece por baixo da rocha.

Na minha opinião (gosto pessoal) eu fazia uma colina junto à coluna seca a escondê-la e mais alta do que tens agora, para poderes ter os sps mais altos e depois vais baixando a e prolongando para o meio do aquário como fazes agora

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas, o layout é ao gosto de cada um, apenas deves ter em atenção que a rocha deve ser assente no vidro e não na areia. Ela apodrece por baixo da rocha.
> 
> Na minha opinião (gosto pessoal) eu fazia uma colina junto à coluna seca a escondê-la e mais alta do que tens agora, para poderes ter os sps mais altos e depois vais baixando a e prolongando para o meio do aquário como fazes agora


Obrigado joão pelo comentario, em relação á rocha ela esta sobre a areia mas nem 0.5cm deve ter de altura pois so mete areia para tapar o fundo(40kg) a rocha ainda não chegou toda, e de facto eu quero dar mais relevo e a coluna seca vai ser"forrada" a rocha, só ando á procura de espuma da fauna marine mas não está facil :yb668:  o que vou usar para dar relevo vai ser as branch

----------


## Filipe.Pires

A rocha deve estar acente no vidro para não cair quando os animais fazem deslocações de areia.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Viva Paulo, em tempos tive um aquário com a rocha encostada á coluna seca, e os caranguejos eremitas trepavam por ali acima e baldavam-se para dentro da coluna e depois era só filmes para os tirar de lá, estuda bem isso.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Viva Paulo, em tempos tive um aquário com a rocha encostada á coluna seca, e os caranguejos eremitas trepavam por ali acima e baldavam-se para dentro da coluna e depois era só filmes para os tirar de lá, estuda bem isso.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


  bem visto ainda não tinha pensado nesse promenor, obrigado. Voces é que estão a fazer o aquario eu só tenho o trabalho  :yb624: .

----------


## João Seguro

Ia fazer isso da rocha na coluna seca, por isso aconselhei por achar mais estético, pelos vistos tem contras. Desculpa não sabia.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva Paulo, em tempos tive um aquário com a rocha encostada á coluna seca, e os caranguejos eremitas trepavam por ali acima e baldavam-se para dentro da coluna e depois era só filmes para os tirar de lá, estuda bem isso.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


 :Olá: 

È simples...basta moldar rede plástica para encaixar no topo da coluna seca e ao tubo de retorno e voilá.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Pois é amigo Jorge, além dos eremitas também apanhei lá peixes, se tive-se uma rede no topo da coluna seca parecia sardinhas na grelha, é claro também estamos pintar um quadro muito negro da coisa mas nunca fiando.
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu tenho uma tampa de plastico pousada em cima do pente...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

tive a pensar e se calhar vou deixar 20cm de coluna seca á vista(tambem ao fim de algum tempo mal se nota...................o que acham

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Acho bem força, se precisares de alguma coisa diz, ok. :Pracima: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Acho bem força, se precisares de alguma coisa diz, ok.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


um dia deste faço-me de convidado e aceito o seu convite para visitar o seu aquario e vermos a sua calha de iluminação

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Basta só dares um toque para o telélé para confirmar, e não precisas de te fazeres convidado porque foste convidado, e nada sr. nem seu. :yb668: 
Um abraço
José Santos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Pois é amigo Jorge, além dos eremitas também apanhei lá peixes, se tive-se uma rede no topo da coluna seca parecia sardinhas na grelha, é claro também estamos pintar um quadro muito negro da coisa mas nunca fiando.
> Um abraço
> José Santos


 :Olá:  José

Pois...só que antes de começarem a ficar louras  :yb624: ,logo se arrependiam e voltavam à primeira forma.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

O meu pente ainda tem 3 cm fora de água, penso que os ermitas não saiam cá para fora... Ou saem?

----------


## vasco.gomes

> O meu pente ainda tem 3 cm fora de água, penso que os ermitas não saiam cá para fora... Ou saem?


Eu ja tive um ermita que escalou o aquário, veio pro chao da sala e andou uns 3 metros pela sala até eu o encontrar e ter que lhe tirar o cotão que andou a colectar pelo caminho e voltar a mete-lo pradentro. E ja aconteceu umas 2x.
Portanto eles são capazes de tudo o que imagines...

Cumprimentos.

----------


## João Seguro

eheheheehehheehh, esse é primo do obiquelo :P

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

obrigado pelas dicas

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

bem......há muito que nao actualizo o topico........

o ciclo está andar talvez daqui a um mezito coloque lá aguma coisa(apesar de ter uma micro frag de gsp e uma de sarco e parecem gostar do charco. de momento tenho so as actinicas 4h e as hqi 3hsexta aumento mais uma hora a cada. tiverem entrada os troncos de coral vivo, ja tive um boom de algas mas a equipa de limpeza é 5 estrelas e esta a tratar disso. tenho feito tpas, e tenho umas mangues na sump.

----------


## João Seguro

boas, e como estão esses mangues? Já têm raízes?

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

elas já tem raízes e bem grandes cerca de 2 a 4 cm :yb677:  só 2 mangues é que as pontas tavam meio partidas e estão mais fracas, é sinal que o aquário tem muita coisa que não devia, mas tenho em substrato pois dizem ser melhor para a absorção dos fosfatos e nitratos, mas se souberem de alguma coisa digam, no fim de semana tiro fotos. Olha João quando quiseres aquilo já sabes dá uma apitadela

----------


## João Seguro

Em relação às pontas eu tive 1 que perdeu a ponta e dei com ela na sump. Não sei se é normal mas as raízes continuam a crescer em todos na mesma. Li que devemos ir borrifando com água doce os mangues para tirar o excesso de sal nas folhas. Não sei se será necessário nesta fase mas vou começar a fazer 1 ou 2 borrifadelas por semana. Em relação ao combinado eu vou ver se te telefono para combinarmos isso.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu tenho borrifado com agua de ro.........

----------


## João Seguro

É isso  :Wink:  eu é que me tenho desleixado com os meus o.O não tenho tido muito tempo para andar de volta do aquário...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

hoje vou tentar tirar fotos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

deixo aqui as belas mangues

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, ontem estive a ler sobre mangues e vi pessoas que só passado uns 5 meses é que apareceram folhas por isso estamos no caminho  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

nota-se as divisoes das folhas na ponta :SbOk:  este fim de semana vou colocar algumas frags depois de medir todos os parametros.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boas noites, hoje o aquario faz cerca de mes e meio e fiz os primeiros testes, o que acham!?!?!??!

Temp 	Dens 	pH    	KH    	Ca 	         Mg 	       NH4 	       NO2   	NO3   	PO4

25.5 	1.0259 	8.41 	11.0 	400.0 	1880.0 	0.0    	0.5    	0.1   	0.0

sei que o mg e o ca estao um pouco altos e sei o que foi mas já esta a ser tratado(foi para recuperar coralina que vinha na rocha viva)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

O Ca não está alto, está óptimo, o kh é que está um pouco alto, e o Mg está altíssimo. Não é isso que te vai trazer a coralina de volta, é os para de kh/Ca/Mg estáveis e uma boa dose de paciência! :SbOk5: 

Já agora, com mês e meio não deverias ter nitritos já.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas,
> 
> O Ca não está alto, está óptimo, o kh é que está um pouco alto, e o Mg está altíssimo. Não é isso que te vai trazer a coralina de volta, é os para de kh/Ca/Mg estáveis e uma boa dose de paciência!
> 
> Já agora, com mês e meio não deverias ter nitritos já.


obrigado pela sua resposta o kh e mg vou baixar atraves de tpas, semanais como estou a fazer sempre, em relação aos nitritos tambem achei estranho e ate ja tive um bum de algas mas já se foram.........não chegei a a perceber

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Hoje fiz uma coisa que já tinha em mente á muito tempo, colocar uma bomba que tira-se agua da sump para o esgoto, e ficou muito porreira, depois se poder tiro fotos, estou com a iluminação de 8h actinicas e 6h as hqi tenho aumentado pouco a pouco. aparecu uns cianos nada de especial. algas graças a deus ainda não voltaram

----------


## João Seguro

Isso deve dar um jeitão. eu faço isso à mão o.O

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

sim dá pois tirar sempre 100l no minino é obra e depois transportar os garrafoes ou ter de esticar mangeiras pela sala e a mulher a olhar para o chão molhado, agora ligo a bomba e espero 1-2 minutos no maxino e já tá: :Smile: ))

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Os cianos voltaram e desta foi com mais força, alguma areia tambem esta a ganhar o manto castanho...............................vou tentar fazer mais tpas e ver o progresso que vai dar........

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boa noite malta


Preciso da vossa AJUDA o meu aquario está cheio de ciano o unico teste que acusou alguma coisa foi o p04 que está nos 2.0mg/l  :Prabaixo:  o n03 tambem acusou algo entre os 0 e os 10mg/l(o que não é assim tão grave) coloquei ontem resinas para o p04 mas ainda não está a fazer resultado........alguma suguestão para ajudar a baixar???vou fazer já mais uma tpa e aspirar o areão outra vez.....................digam alguma coisa antes que corte os pulsos...............

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, as TPAs baixam isso. Metes algum tipo de comida? Poderás ter algum/s animal morto que te aumente isso? Já passaste para lá os vivos ou ainda está a ciclar? O que ajudou o meu ( na minha opinião) a estabilizar mais depressa foi misturar a água do aquário antigo neste juntamente com alguma rocha.

No meu primeiro aquário tive um grande surto que durou meses, o que ajudou também foi melhorar a circulação e a agitação da água à superfície para aumentar as trocas gasosas e reduzir na comida.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

o meu ainda ta a ciclar apesar de ter o vivos do redsea já la mas foram colocados espaçados......................o que acho estranho é que foi de um dia para outro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e tenho feito tpa regulares todas as semanas 120 a 150l de cada vez

----------


## João Seguro

Há várias coisas que podes tentar para melhorar:
-Mudar a circulação para não haver zonas mortas
-Verificar se tens uma boa oxigenação da água (por exemplo à superfície)
-Não dar comida em excesso
-Verifica se a osmose está boa (faz testes à agua de reposição)
-TPA's como tens feito semanalmente

As algas/cyanos é uma coisa normal, assim que o aquário estabilizar elas desaparecem. Convém é não deixar que elas alastrem em demasia. Não metas mais nada no aquário e deixa-o estabilizar durante um tempo  :Wink: 

Um abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Amigo Paulo , cortar os pulsos não adianta, se não depois não podes fazer TPA e isso ainda piora a situação do aquário ...  :Wink:   :Wink:  
O joão deu-te algumas ideias que podes sempre verificar, mas apontava para a circulação ... 
se não for isso tens mesmo que recorrer ao CALMEX ..  :Wink:  

Abração ..

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Obrigado João e Paulo pelas as vossas palavras, uma coisa que tambem mudou no aquario foi o escumador que agora parece mais um espumador :yb624: 

2012-04-11 01.18.56.jpg2012-04-11 01.19.22.jpg

sera normal????
http://youtu.be/zIW8vP8HKw8

----------


## João Seguro

Paulo pelo que vejo há ai muita porcaria que o outro escumador não estava a tirar. A espuma é bom, é porcaria que vai saindo

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

o escumador é o mesmo

----------


## João Seguro

então está a tirar muita porcaria :P

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

já á muito tempo que não actualizo o topico, devido ao trabalho................deixo algumas fotos pois é o que a malta gosta apesar de ser de fraca qualidade, ainda tenho algumas ciano e a areia está a voltar ao normal(mais limpa, graças a deus) poisas tpas tem sido compridas apesar do custo, devido á falta de tempo :Icon Cry:  mas quem corre por gosto não cansa, agora quando ficar estabelizado vou começar a colocar umas frags...................... :yb677:  e uns vivos


By psrpinto at 2012-04-26


By psrpinto at 2012-04-26



By psrpinto at 2012-04-26


By psrpinto at 2012-04-26


By psrpinto at 2012-04-26

espero que gostem, mas eu gosto, mas aceito criticas

Abraço
Paulo Pinto

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, parece bem composto, gostei desses branches, vão te dar bom espaço para os corais mais tarde. Tenta meter o setup para o ppl ver o que tens já montado  :Wink:  

Que bombas é que estás a usar?


Abraço

João Seguro

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Ui agora é que tramas-te............ora bem tem 4 bombas de circulação umas em cada cantos resun 4000 1libra cada umas(ebay power  :Smile: ) que serão para trocar por algo mais potente e mais elegante mais tarde.

alem de aquatronica, tenho o escumador com aquabee(é o do filme) controlador de ph +redox(para o ozono sander 300) e em breve para reactor de calcio  :Smile:  tenho conjunto de bombas doseadoras de 7canais da bubbles magus(mais tarde vão dar muito jeito para o que pretendo a bomba de retorno que é uma aquamedic e em breve irei colocar outra para suprimir as bombas da lateral que esta as bombas que se vê nas fotos.  Projecto para breve será uma estação de sistema de osmose automatica, mas o t€mpo é pouco  :Smile:  pois a osmose que tenho é preciso andar sempre com mangueira etc e quero simplificar as coisas e aproveitar bem a agua que sobra que ira directamente para o lago e para o quintal. mas pouco a pouco vou colocando como quero  :yb665:  pois vai ser um projecto que estou adorar fazer.....................já sabes quando quiseres aparece, para semana estou de férias :yb677:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas 
grande montagem gostei da forma que integraste o perfil redondo no movel ficou um show  :Pracima: 
tens ai muito por onde crescer com um aquário dessas dimensões não tens praticamente limitações nenhumas




> ora bem tem 4 bombas de circulação umas em cada cantos resun 4000 1libra cada


a bomba é de 4000L




> controlador de ph +redox(para o ozono sander 300)


o ozonizador é uma bomba  :Pracima:  que controlador tas a usar eu queria comprar um para mim, de que marca é e funciona bem? vi uns no ebay mas ainda estou um bocado céptico 




> em breve para reactor de calcio


já tens assim tantos consumos para precisares para já de um? tem calma não compres logo tudo só pelo disse que disse  :Admirado:  compra primeiro as vortech hehehehhe :P brincadeirinha :P

continua vai num bom caminho e lembra-te quanto mais aberto e espaçoso for o teu layout melhor a agua vai fluir pelas pedras e menos chances de acumular detritos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Obrigado pelo seu comentrario, 

em relação ao aluminium são os reforços do aquario pois este não tem travesas como normalmente vimos e a estrutura tambem é em aluminium, em relação as bombas são as 4000 sei que é muito pouco mas quero colocar algo melhor e não quis gastar muito dinheiro por isso é que foram 1libra cada :yb624: . em relação ao controlador ainda esta em testes mas sem o ozono ligado vou ver a fiabilidade dele e depois sim sander a bombar. em relação ao reactor a minha ideia e 1º comprar o material todo e depois colocar os corais para que possa ter todos meios para tratar bem deles. em relação a espaços abertos tenho as branchs por isso mas as fotos não mostram como deve ser tambem devido á qualidade, mas quando tiver hipotese de tirar foto como deve ser coloco aqui para poder ver um um simples filme :SbOk:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Obrigado pelo seu comentrario,


esquece lá isso teu sff




> em relação ao aluminium são os reforços do aquario pois este não tem travesas como normalmente vimos e a estrutura tambem é em aluminium


eu conheço o teu aquario :P




> em relação as bombas são as 4000 sei que é muito pouco mas quero colocar algo melhor e não quis gastar muito dinheiro por isso é que foram 1libra cada


ahhhhhh libra em termos de guito não em termos de força mas isso foi grande pechincha parabens

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> esquece lá isso teu sff
> 
> 
> eu conheço o teu aquario :P
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh libra em termos de guito não em termos de força mas isso foi grande pechincha parabens


pois deve ter conhecido dai de uma loja  :Smile:  certo?? pessoal 5 etsrelas. pois ainda ando a pensar tambem nas tunze, mas o que irá ser mais proval será colocar 2 mp40 e mais uma bomba de retormo potente e atraves de tubos pvc colocar 2 saidas de agua nos cantos onde se as duas bombas de a nivel de estetica ficam muito mais bonitas em vez de qualquer bomba mesmo as vortech...................

----------


## João Seguro

Paulo ainda não te disse nada porque estou cheio de trbalho. até aos tomat... é no trabalho e projectos da faculdade para entregar sempre em cima do joelho... Mas terei todo o gosto em ir ai  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Paulo ainda não te disse nada porque estou cheio de trbalho. até aos tomat... é no trabalho e projectos da faculdade para entregar sempre em cima do joelho... Mas terei todo o gosto em ir ai


tenho garrafoe nos que estão á tua espera  :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

xD tu és o maior eheheheh obrigadão  :Wink:  

Assim que conseguir um tempinho dou-te um toque prometo!!

----------


## Marco_Pereira

eu nao faço ideia porque nao as tenho mas ouvi dizer que as vortech tenhem pelo menos dois defeitos nao dá para direccionar o fluxo e fazem barulho mas o que eu vi na net o que se pode fazer com duas  ligadas em conjunto passei-me dos carretos akilo é um mundo  :SbClown:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Paulo.

No que toca à circulação, não posso opinar sem ver o que as diferentes disposições das bombas criam no seu aquário. No que toca às diferentes bombas que referiu, posso dar-lhe o meu exemplo: o meu sistema tem uma Tunze 6105 e apesar de ser uma bomba razoável, já encomendei uma Mp40. Como o Marco já referiu (eu próprio tive as minhas dúvidas sobre se realmente as Vortech eram o que se dizia por ai) são mesmo o topo dos topos. Aconselho-o, se é que já não leu, a ler este tópico do Ricardo Pinto..foi determinante na minha escolha, alem da opinião dele claro. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ist&highlight=

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu vai ter que ser uma mp60 :yb665:  e mais uns pozinhos que mais tarde mostrarei :Olá:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Se tiver oportunidade teste uma antes e veja o que consegue fazer com ela. Mesmo para um budget jeitoso uma Mp60 já pesa..espero que acerte na corrente que mais lhe convem o mais rapidamente possivel  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

o meu layout tem muito espaço para circular a agua e sou capaz de deixar tambem uma ou duas resun debaixo e atrás das rochas

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Boas


Finalmente as minhas mangues já tem folhas :yb677: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

o niveis estão todos ok menos o ph que tem baixado pouco a pouco(7.77) acho eu devido á lareira, hoje adicionei um produto para subir um pouco. já tenho algumas frags e uns vivos, a proxima aquisição sera um foxface, pois apesar de não ter muitas algas ainda as tenho. em principio para a semana chega a minha mp60 :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

Olha os gajos tão bonitos xD Os meus ainda estão sem folha :/ Deve ser de não ter a luz tão forte como a tua...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

hahahah se te referes á minha super luz do ikea http://www.ikea.com/pt/pt/catalog/products/80163192/ não acredito muito  :yb624:  deve como o aquario teve a ciclar houve muita comida para elas  :Smile:

----------


## João Seguro

A minha como não é em foco ilumina menos. Vou ponderar comprar uma treta dessas xD ainda por cima não gasta nada porque é led :P

Fui la ver os meus há pouco e afinal há 2 ou 3 que parece já estarem a abrir as folhas mas ainda vão demorar muito tempo até ficarem como os teus já estão. Em relação aos nutrientes é possível...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

quando eles querem começar abrir demora 2 a 3 dias e ficam com dua folhas :Pracima:  vou tentar ido actualizar as mangues

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Depois de muito tempo sem dar noticias venho reportar como vai o charco, entrada de alguns corais e vivos, ainda não deu desgostos sem ser um que eu fui o culpado a 200% e tive 3perdas. Os corais duros noto que estão a crecer e a ganhar a coloração deles, a maior parte deles são frags, que terão todo tempo do mundo para crescer, ainda quero colocar mais algumas coisas mas com calma.O metedo vodka aliado á adicão de bacterias está a ser um exito.  deixo algumas fotos, desculpem os vidros estarem sujos mas não há tempo para tudo.


By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11
By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

By psrpinto at 2012-06-11

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas

umas catalaphyllias no teu sistem é que ficavam a matar ... 

no meu tenho duas uma mais pequena e outra maior.. 

A grande compreia a cerca de um ano ao membro bruno santos...

e o aquario parece que vai no bom caminho... muito bom..

cmps.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas
> 
> umas catalaphyllias no teu sistem é que ficavam a matar ... 
> 
> no meu tenho duas uma mais pequena e outra maior.. 
> 
> A grande compreia a cerca de um ano ao membro bruno santos...
> 
> e o aquario parece que vai no bom caminho... muito bom..
> ...



o ideal era uma ou duas pois tenho bastante espaço para elas, Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bio

sim e são corais que crescem bastante no meu ja estão todas apertadas ehehe

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Boas Paulo R Pinto, o coral que o Paulo Bio se refere é de facto muito bonito, mas também muito agressivo, á que analisar sempre os prós e os contra na introdução de um qualquer sere vivo no aquário, para não te arrependeres mais tarde.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...461&pcatid=461
Abraço
José Santos

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas Paulo R Pinto, o coral que o Paulo Bio se refere é de facto muito bonito, mas também muito agressivo, á que analisar sempre os prós e os contra na introdução de um qualquer sere vivo no aquário, para não te arrependeres mais tarde.
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...461&pcatid=461
> Abraço
> José Santos


Sim eu sei mas este é para ficar no fundo do aquario, e tenho bastante fundo para ocupar, alias tenho o local que esta guardado para uma quando d€r. Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

O método vodka com adição de bactérias?  :Admirado: 

Alguem explica o uso da vodka em um aquário ?!?!

Bem.. os peixes ficam todos contentes, que coisa.. eheh 

O aquário está muito bonito Paulo, os meus Parabéns  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Vou tentar explicar e se tiver errado alguem que me corrija, bacterias são aqueles liquidos que se compra na loja e que tenho bastantes variedades, a vodka é rica em carbonatos(espero que não esteja a dizer asneira) o que é a "comida" para elas as bacterias o que faz que se reproduzam mais rapido e que aumente a população bacteriana. muito resumido daquilo que apanhei é isto mas no forum há mais informação acerca disso, pois eu sou meio maçarico nestas coisas  :Smile:   e obrigado pelo elogio

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Paulo, o aquário está brutal mas tens que melhorar essas fotos (as minhas ficam piores :P ) porque não mostram nem de perto nem de longe o espectáculo que tens aí em casa.

Um abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas Paulo, o aquário está brutal mas tens que melhorar essas fotos (as minhas ficam piores :P ) porque não mostram nem de perto nem de longe o espectáculo que tens aí em casa.
> 
> Um abraço


Obrigado João :SbOk:  pois as fotos não ajudam pode ser que um dia destes tente tirar melhor e que limpe melhor os vidros :SbSourire:  a tua frag esta 5 estrelas e deferente daquilo que disses-te tem os polipos roxos  :SbOk5:  muito bonita

----------


## João Seguro

Roxos? WTF??? eheheheheheh 

Isso deve ser uma mutação ou algo do género, no meu a colónia era vermelha... desculpa se te induzi em erro... se vires pelas fotos do meu nano têm cor vermelha

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

yap mas está brutal e esta a crecer bem  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Vou tentar explicar e se tiver errado alguem que me corrija, bacterias são aqueles liquidos que se compra na loja e que tenho bastantes variedades, a vodka é rica em carbonatos(espero que não esteja a dizer asneira) o que é a "comida" para elas as bacterias o que faz que se reproduzam mais rapido e que aumente a população bacteriana. muito resumido daquilo que apanhei é isto mas no forum há mais informação acerca disso, pois eu sou meio maçarico nestas coisas   e obrigado pelo elogio


Vodka (devido ao Etanol) é uma fonte de carbono orgânico...e não rica em carbonatos  :Smile:   :SbOk5: 




> O método vodka com adição de bactérias? 
> 
> Alguem explica o uso da vodka em um aquário ?!?!
> 
> Bem.. os peixes ficam todos contentes, que coisa.. eheh 
> 
> O aquário está muito bonito Paulo, os meus Parabéns 
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Olá Rodolfo,

Lê este artigo: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-08/nftt/index.php  :SbOk2:

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Obrigado pela informação Ricardo, já está nos marcadores  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Boas ,
> 
> 
> Vodka (devido ao Etanol) é uma fonte de carbono orgânico...e não rica em carbonatos  
> 
> 
> Olá Rodolfo,
> 
> Lê este artigo: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2008-08/nftt/index.php


Obrigado Ricardo eu bem sabia que começava por C........... :yb624:  a ideia é a correcta certo??

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Obrigado Ricardo eu bem sabia que começava por C........... a ideia é a correcta certo??


Sim, a ideia é essa  :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Ola Paulo
Entao sempre foste a agua?Se não foste,conta comigo para uma ida a Sesimbra.O teu aqua esta um espectaculo,vou aproveitar o teu convite e quando for a agua(se nao formos juntos)passo por ai,se te der jeito.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

sim fui mas daqui a umas semnas ja la tou outra vez :Smile:  ja sabe se quiser visitar esteja a vontade, mande pm para combinar

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

fica aqui umas fotos "fracas" pois e com o telelel







[IMG=http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6757/20120728010132.jpg][/IMG]

a minha linda


[IMG=http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7805/20120728010121.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/2153/20120728010107.jpg][/IMG]





sei que a  qualidade e fraca

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Paulo,

Como vai isso? Posta ai novidades ^^

----------


## mrodriguez

Realmente esse aqua está um espectáculo. E concordo com alguns comments, pena as fotos não mostrarem bem todos os detalhes.
Se for preciso uma maquina melhorzita para sacares umas pics porreiras diz, afinal de contas até somos de perto e talvez eu aprenda alguma coisa para por em prática no meu "nano pico". hehe

----------


## João Seguro

Paulo se quiseres combinar o meu irmão também comprou um máquina nova toda XPTO e podemos testar aí no teu aqua eheheh com umas minis à mistura claro :P

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

pois é malta já muita tpa feita desde a ultima altualização, tenho andado um pouco triste com algumas coisas que se passaram no meu charco, 1º foi ictio com tal força que perdi alguns peixes, e depois passei uma noite fora e um balastro queimou e levou quase todos os peixes que me restaram :Frown:  ainda tive umas perdas de corais.......mas pronto, na hora apeteceu partir o aquario mas já passou........quando quiserem passar por cá ja sabem ésó mandar uma pm para combinar.

João então aquilo correu tudo bem???

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Força Paulo
O aquario tem muito por onde ficar bonito e estavas a andar muito bem...
TPA e compras  :Wink:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

obrigado Pedro

 pior para alem de adorar os peixes que tinha e os valores foram de centenas ;( agora estou a normalizar tudo outra vez para depois recomecar

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Paulo ...

Força ai nisso , isso com calma vai ao sitio , bola para a frente e fico a acompanhar e a espera que mostres ai umas fotos do reef a bombar, sei que com calma e com o amor que tens pelo reef isso vai ao sitio ....

Abraço , qualquer coisa que precises avisa amigo ...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

vou ver passa aqui alguem que tir umas fotos  :yb665: 

obrigado Paulo, é mesmo lixado um gajo fazer as coisas certinhas e parece que o diabo não quer :Icon Cry:

----------


## PauloOliveira

É verdade paulo , mas mais cedo ou mais tarde apanhas o diabo distraido e metes o gajo no saco e vais ver que isso começa a encarrilhar , é so teres calma ...

Abração

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, Correu tudo bem. Tenho umas coisas por vender mas de resto correu bem. O bichinho é que continua e estou a planear montar um na minha casa mas de 100-160lts só sps e alguns lps e 1 peixe talvez... Vamos lá ver se consigo arranjar um lugar lá em casa porreiro para o meter :P

E aí por casa a família está tudo em ordem?

O balastro caiu dentro do aquário???

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

ainda bem que tudo correu bem, por aqui tambem vai-se andando, tens de aparecer por aqui. O balastro simplesmente avariou

----------


## João Seguro

Aceito esse convite  :Wink:  Assim que conseguir um tempo livre dou-te uma apitadela. 

Abração

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

fotos actuais

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Paulo,

A alga coralina cresce em força, tens ideia dos valores do Cálcio e KH? Adicionas kalkwasser?

O Sarcophyton verde é espectacular  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

todos que vem a casa estranham o crecimento mas eu  não faço nada de especial calcio 400 e kh a rondar os 8-9, o sarco quando tiver melhor pois devido a problemas que tive ele ficou um bocadinho mal, mas ja ta melhor

----------


## João Seguro

Realmente a coralina cresce em barda eheheheh quem o viu e quem o vê ^^ Os corais parecem bem maiores...  :Wink: 

5*

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

O hardscape é dos mais bonitos que já vi!!!
Porque a opção de deixar crescer a coralina nos vidros  preto?

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> O hardscape é dos mais bonitos que já vi!!!
> Porque a opção de deixar crescer a coralina nos vidros  preto?


Obrigado Pedro, o hardscape gosto pois fui eu que o fiz, mas é uma questao de gosto, a coralina de crescer nos vidros não é opção, ela cresce muito e mal tenho tempo para limpar os outros assim o preto vai ficando rosa

----------

